

Ask HN: Review our startup: Cloudy - let your friends decide - fuzzmeister

Cloudy is a free iPhone app that lets you quickly and easily ask groups of friends for their opinions. The basic pitch is: "Need help making a decision? Let your friends decide for you!"<p>Direct iTunes link: http://itunes.apple.com/app/cloudy/id417694713?mt=8<p>Website: http://www.askcloudy.com<p>Our team consists of two students at and one recent graduate of Washington University in St. Louis, and we've been working on Cloudy for about a year.<p>We'd love to get feedback on a few specific areas:<p>- The design and functionality of the app<p>- The concept itself<p>- The SMS functionality (that is, how questions are sent by SMS if you pick a recipient that isn't a Cloudy user)<p>- Requiring Facebook for login (we're certainly willing to add a traditional login option, if users seem to want it)<p>- Our marketing copy, both in the App Store description and on the website<p>- Whether we should focus on improving the iPhone experience for a while or quickly move on to Android<p>- Anything else!
======
thecoffman
Clickable - iTunes: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/cloudy/id417694713?mt=8>

Website: <http://www.askcloudy.com>

I downloaded and played with this quite a bit - its actually really cool. I
especially like that your "questionees" don't need to have the app in order to
participate.

------
charliekim
Wow really solid app. Why is it free?

------
jdross
Works really nicely, and great interface. Keep iterating, I'll test it with my
friends for you

------
pspeter3
Really cool app. Looking forward to an android version and blocking individual
users from spamming me with texts though. Keep up the good work!

